# Eheim 2217 vs 2026 Pro



## LadyInBlue (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi everybody,

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! I believe this is my first post on this site. 
I've been lurking for a little while as I begin to set up my first tank in a year after taking a unfortunate break from the hobby. I started fish keeping about 6 years ago now, so I'm not a complete newbie, and I was an active member of PNA for a little while there. So I'm very happy to get jump back in. 

I recently purchased a 50 gallon Oceanic aquarium and I'm in the process of deciding which canister filter to buy (first canister attempt) - Just in time for boxing day sales!

The tank will have plants. I don't know if I would called it a "planted tank" as I just try my best. 

I have it narrowed down to the Eheim but realized that with the sales at Big Al's the 2026 Pro is equivalent to the price of the 2217 before the sales... 

So which is better? 

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Let me start off by saying: Merry Christmas and Happy New Years to you as well 

Secondly: Welcome to the community

Thirdly: Welcome back into the hobby

as for canister....I personally dont like the 2026 pro series. Aside from their trays of media which makes them a little easier to clean, I dont find them more user friendly then the 2217.

I personally like the 2217 classics series.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Happy holidays, and welcome back to the hobby and to the community 

+1 to the 2217/classic series. I personally don't like the media basket types, since thye waste space within the filter.

A 2217 would definitely be the way to go


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I personally have both those filters. 

I like the 2217 better cause its guaranteed the water will go thru the media. ZERO bypass.

I also find it easier to clean then the pro2. I use a colander to dump the media in and rinse, dump back. Its very simple to put back together. 

Mind you the pro2 series does have a handy flow indicator to tell you when to clean it.


----------



## LadyInBlue (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you for the input. 
I'm very glad to finally be back in the hobby!

I believe I'm going to go with my first instinct and try the 2017!

I know it's only a 50 gallon and I could get away with the 2015 but I have a tendency to over filter.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

A 2217 would be the right choice for your tank IMO - I have a 2215 on a 20g and a 15g, and 2 2217s on a 75g, so I'm totally on board with having a greater filtration capacity


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Overfiltration FTW! 2215x3 on a 46g bowfront and yet... sometimes I feel as though it could use more...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

i hate the Pro series I have both and the classics are much better filters.

Only filter i hate more are he fluval FX5's LOL


----------



## overthetop2009 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Eheim filters*

2217 all the way. I have three of them. Two on my O tank and 1 on my new planted tank. I love these filters.

By the way... you don't have to replace the media at cleaning as some Eheim maintenance sites say. Boil the little glass balls and cool them off. Then put them back in (keep 33% in tank water to keep your bb),


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

i have teh 2217 in my cichlid tank. I never cleaned it for 2 years! Ran like a charm! super silent!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

overthetop2009 said:


> 2217 all the way. I have three of them. Two on my O tank and 1 on my new planted tank. I love these filters.
> 
> By the way... you don't have to replace the media at cleaning as some Eheim maintenance sites say. Boil the little glass balls and cool them off. Then put them back in (keep 33% in tank water to keep your bb),


That is unnecessary. All you need to do is rinse about half the biomedia. You dont have to boil it. Putting it in a net under running water and roughing it up is more than enough to clean it. Boiling is not needed or useful imo.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I don't believe boiling is required either. I have heard peroxide may help 'lift' old dead particles or what not. Never tried so I don't know how effective that method is.

I rince my coco puffs out in a corander and back in they go.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

gucci17 said:


> I don't believe boiling is required either. I have heard peroxide may help 'lift' old dead particles or what not. Never tried so I don't know how effective that method is.
> 
> I rince my coco puffs out in a corander and back in they go.


hahaha you call them coco puffs too??

Honestly I've been using eheim 221x's for years. The ehfisubstrat pro, being that its balls, if its ever so 'dirty' rinsing doesnt do it, just shaking it around will rub it clean against itself.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

AquariAM said:


> hahaha you call them coco puffs too??
> 
> Honestly I've been using eheim 221x's for years. The ehfisubstrat pro, being that its balls, if its ever so 'dirty' rinsing doesnt do it, just shaking it around will rub it clean against itself.


Didn't actually mean just rinsing it. I have a python tube connected to my tap in my sink that I use to clean things. I just blast the water and keep mixing it all up until I don't see debris coming off anymore.


----------

